# What to do with your leftover parts



## Mosey (Feb 26, 2012)

What do you do with extra stuff?
There are dozens more of these fantastic creations that I can post a link to if you are interested.
Mosey


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 26, 2012)

I love stuff like that. How creative!


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes please Mosey, I'd like to see some more!

Vic.


----------



## Mosey (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't find a link to these unbelievable sculptures, so give me a PM address, and I will forward the email to you. (I don't want to publish the email to the whole world). There is one with hundreds of spark plugs, for Steve Huck.


----------



## joshagrady (Feb 27, 2012)

I think this must be the link you lost: http://www.jamescorbettart.com. Great stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mosey (Feb 27, 2012)

No, thanks, that's not it! The one I have has dozens of other fabulous works! I'm still trying to get a link.


----------



## Mosey (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is another one. If it works, I will post a bunch.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW how good is that :big:
Pete


----------



## Mosey (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are a few more to get you going.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 4, 2012)

I certainly do admire this guys work. It's hard for me to understand how he spends that much effort on something that doesn't run when it's finished... ???

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 4, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I certainly do admire this guys work. It's hard for me to understand how he spends that much effort on something that doesn't run when it's finished... ???
> 
> Chuck



My thoughts exactly, Chuck. I guess we just don't understand art. I'm not sure if I'm sad or happy about that.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 4, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I guess we just don't understand art. I'm not sure if I'm sad or happy about that.



Gasp! How can you say that! You guys make art all the time. ;D
And yes...you should be sad if you truly believe you don't understand art.
I'm thinking your guess is wrong. ;D

Neat stuff Mosey. I've had an interest in that kind of thing.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 6, 2012)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Gasp! How can you say that! You guys make art all the time. ;D
> And yes...you should be sad if you truly believe you don't understand art.
> I'm thinking your guess is wrong. ;D



I don't have any problem with real art - the kind one can find in the Louvre or the Uffizi. What I have problems with is stuff like Cadillachenge...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Ranch


----------



## Mosey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well you know Art is art, and everything else is just that...everything else.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 6, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Well you know Art is art, and everything else is just that...everything else.



Are you normally this profound or have you gotten into the magic mushrooms again?


----------



## Mosey (Mar 6, 2012)

Marv, You are my inspiration...and I'm in the quantum foam!
Mosey


----------

